# -

## Svetishe

-     -?            .

----------

!
 ,  .
    ?  ?    .

----------


## Svetishe

:
 - -  -   -   -  -    -   - -   -  -     
   ,   :
Type mismatch in expression
#11871 ($2E5F)

----------


## Holic

*Svetishe*,       -    (   ). 
    (  )  -     ...DATA\MN\MN_PLAT\mn_pl.db        ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,      .    ,        ?    ,      ?

----------


## Holic

*Svetishe*, .  1  ,            "",  ""      ,   .       .
     -        "",             -   .

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,   .

----------

*Svetishe*,   .. .   ... :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

Type mismatch in expression. #11871 ($2E5F)	MN_PLB.IBL  :Frown: 5,1020)
Prepare SQL:  INSERT INTO  'C:\IB\USN\IBW8U-TRI-S-NOV\DATA\MN\MN_PLAT\work.dbf' (N_DOC,DATADOC,ORD,PAYER,ACC_PAYER,SUMM,TEL,BIC,BIC_RKC,SUBACC,RECEIVER,   ACC_REC,INN_REC,GROUND,BANKKORR,UCH_SB,POKSTAT,KPPPLAT,KPPPOL,COD_KBK,COD_OKATO,  POKOSNPL,POKNALPERMN_PLB.IBL  :Frown: 5,1020)

  . ,   ,          ,     ,    4

----------

> *Svetishe*,   .. .   ...


  :yes: 

  .

----------

*Svetishe*, !        :Smilie:

----------


## ANRy

> - -  -   -   -  -    -   - -   -  -


*Svetishe*,     "-"    "  ",  " ".

*" "* -    (-)   -   .      1:  1C_TO_KL.TXT  -   KL_TO_1C.TXT  -.
*"  "* -       ""   -   /  .
,          .   ,    ,               .   ,  -    "    ()" ,      " 1".

 .
1.    ,     1.
2.     "-",    " ".
,    1C_TO_KL.TXT    .

!

----------


## Svetishe

*ANRy*,  !   !   1878    :Wow:           ,  ?

----------


## ANRy

!
   ?          - .
  1878    -    " = ".
     -   -    " = ".

----------


## Svetishe

:Dezl:   !         :Stick Out Tongue:   .

----------


## ANRy

- 1878      !
 :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

,       -.  ,       ,     . 
   1C_TO_KL.txt,   ,     " ". 




> 1C_TO_KL.txt   (    1C:)
>  C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\JIZotEy2bliE5WyujdaWo9m\1c\import\1C_TO_KL.txt  (    1C:)


       ,     DBO-DBF....     1C_TO_KL.txt, ,      .   .      ?

----------


## ANRy

"      " "   1 ,  "    :   DOS  Windows".
*"-"*      ->   ->  :     DOS.
  (  Windows)    1C_TO_KL.TXT (     ,   ""  ,     ).

,    *"-"*   "-"  .
       "-"   -,     *"-"*     .
No,  , problems!

----------


## Svetishe

,                 .    ,   - ,      :Hmm: 



> 559  14.12.2011,    (    1C:)
> -   (    1C:)


   :    ,      ?     ,       ,    ,   ""

----------


## ANRy

,    .
   "",   .
 1C_TO_KL.TXT ,      ,
    " ". ,   
   ""        .

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## ANRy

->   -> 6.    = .
   .

----------


## Svetishe

,     .   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ANRy

-       (,  ).
          , , 777.

----------


## Svetishe

> =
> =
> =
> =
> =
> =777


   .   -

----------

.
  -    ,    .
   .

----------

*Svetishe*,    "1"   ""  .....

----------


## Svetishe

,       



> =       277340079219       | 18 % - 1525.42|


      ,  .         ,    :Frown:

----------

-   - (      ).   -    -.  .
  "" :Smilie:      .
  .      TXT  CSV.
      Windows.
      - :Frown: 
  ->   ->  :     DOS -       1C_TO_KL.TXT 
      . 
      ,   ...        ..   .      :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,  .        . ,      ,    -,  -.      ,      .          ,         .

----------

*Svetishe*,  -- 1.  -  ()  :Smilie:  
  .      .        -

----------


## ANRy

> ,       :
> =       277340079219       | 18 % - 1525.42|


     ,         .
 ,       ,     
 ,      -   .  ?

----------

1.           -   -  ().   .

2.       /  ,         / ,   ,        ,               .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,         .
>  ,       ,     
>  ,      -   .  ?


.   ,   ,                ,    ...     . ,      .        ,    .    ,  ,    ,      .

----------


## ANRy

!
   .
   .
,  .
 :Smilie:

----------


## VladD2

.   ,     . 

    ,     "1"    - "1".

 ,   -     .

----------


## Svetishe

*VladD2*,      ?

----------


## Svetishe

.      ,        .         ,     ,    . ! !       .  :Wow:    -    ?  :Embarrassment:   8.712

----------

-   txt   ,        .     ?       ,

----------


## Svetishe

,           "  "?

----------

*Svetishe*,    ?      ? .      .    7.    -  2.01()    .    .

----------


## Svetishe

,          ,     ,    .

----------

-?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------

*Svetishe*,    -? 


     ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,      ,    .
    38     ,       ,    .

----------

> 8.712


 ...   
  ...

----------


## Svetishe

, 8.712      ,   8.714

----------


## Svetishe

.    ?

----------



----------


## EugeneGon

TXT   DBF ?

----------


## Umk

.
 .
    ()...       .
             ...   .
       - (    ).     ..     .
      ..   .
    ?

----------

.
   . 
:
     ,   :
   =  
  1     = 
   (  ) =

----------

